# U2 centers 4BLD? (need some clarifications)



## rubiksarlen (May 15, 2011)

Do we have to keep track of the number of centers we have to shoot to on a 4x4 blindfolded using the U2 method just so we can shoot to the correct location when solving Ulb and Urf?

If so, we have to shoot to the opposite location right?

Am I rite please correct me if I'm not.

Like I said, these are just some clarifications so no nasty comments please.


----------



## Shack (May 15, 2011)

U2 is like M2

you have to keep track of the number of shoots.. both in case you have parity (fix by doing U2) or you have to shot to opposite (Ulb and Urf) in case its an uneven number of swaps


----------



## rubiksarlen (May 16, 2011)

huh? i've never heard of parity with U2. what's it actually?


----------



## rubiksarlen (May 16, 2011)

well i've found out somewhere but please correct me if i;m wrong

i do the parity fix which is just U2 when there is an odd number of U2s done? (so just say i have 19 targets, then i do parity?)


----------



## MrMoney (May 16, 2011)

Rubiksarlen where are you from? If you are from Norway/Sweden/Denmark I can guide you through the whole process of U2/BH edges/commutators over Skype


----------



## rubiksarlen (May 16, 2011)

unfortunately i'm not 

anyway, am i rite?


----------



## Marcell (May 16, 2011)

"rite"? No, I don't think so.
"Right"? Yes. You fix parity with an U2 at the end if you had an odd number of items in your memo.


----------



## rubiksarlen (May 16, 2011)

haha thanks anyway man


----------

